# Hershey is bleeding internally?



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

It's in the middle of the night; I've been crying for hours. I'm so worried about my little girl and pray someone can help me.

I checked on her a few hours ago and there was blood all over her bedding and where she goes to the bathroom. This wasn't small 'footstep' marks; this looks like streaked, dried blood. I immediately began to panic, uncovering her from her fleece scraps. She started to hiss and and even bit me twice. She has never bitten me; always been calm and okay with me. She's been running around the cage in turmoil, pulling at her liner, digging and chewing on herself in panic behavior. I saw her go poop and there was blood. It wasn't mucusy, but bright red. I'm _really scared_ right now. She's not acting anything like herself-- panicked, aggressive, practically climbing the bars of her cage to get out or see-- I don't know.

Last month, she had a UTI which I was given anti-biotics for from the only vet in the local area that deals with hedgehogs. (I live in Maine; hedgehogs aren't legal here and there aren't many vets that deal with them.) He has absolutely no tact or empathy when I saw him last. I thought the problem cleared up as when she peed in the footbath, there was no blood. Now there's heavy blood in her stool-- and she's acting bizarre and unlike her. She hasn't settled down at all; when I go near the cage or say her name, she hisses hysterically and pops frantically.

The emergency vet clinics (I called before posting this) have nobody with exotic pets experience to help me. Each referred me to a different clinic in different parts of the state-- even hours away-- and none had any way of helping me and only wished me luck and to call the vet in the morning when I could.

I love my Hershey more than anything. I take good care of her, give her lots of love and healthy food that I still buy from the breeder. She's a good weight, has been eating and drinking, but stopped wheeling days ago. Her stools have been a normal brown until now. I don't think this is constipation. There is _way too much_ blood to just be a tear from an oversized poo. I'm terrified that it could be internal bleeding or worse. I'm so scared, guys. Someone please help me out!

Will she make it to morning? How serious is this?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry...I have no advice to give, but just wanted to post to say I'm thinking of you and Hershey. All I can think of is just getting her to the vet as soon as you possibly can. Can you try calling around to emergency vets again and see if there's even anyone with experience with just small mammals like rabbits, guinea pigs, etc.? It really does sound like an emergency and they might be able to help even a little bit as opposed to doing nothing. I'm sorry you guys are going through this. 

Edited to add a few links I found -
http://hedgehogwelfare.org/vets_by_state.asp?s=ME
http://www.aemv.org/vetlist.cfm

Have you already tried the vets listed in both of those links?


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

I actually live in Brewer, so when Hershey got her UTI last month, that's where I went to take her. The receptionists were so kind, but the vet himself was absolutely horrid in his tact. I'd prefer not to take her there again, but the other vets are quite a long trip from here. I'm so terrified of losing my little girl. She's my whole world.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Personally this is the sort of issue that I would drove to my emergency vet (I, well my ex, brought in Litchi in emergency for anorexia and green poop and it was serious). I could lecture you on how it's a bad idea to have an illegal pet, but that won't change the fact that she's sick and need assistance. Is there University Vet hospital near you that might teach exotics vet? (my emergency hospital was the vet school open 24/7). Is your breeder in your area? He/She surely knows an emergency vet in case birthing goes wrong.

I can't tell you if she's gonna make it or not, I think no one will.

Best of luck


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

I have all her paperwork and importation information; I purchased her legally of course. I went through a lot to bring her home from out of state. The breeder lives in New Hampshire and was very helpful during her UTI when I called for questions. Unfortunately, it's late at this time, so I won't be able to do that.

The only emergency vet within 3 hours is located here in my city, of which, they have no staff for exotic pets at that clinic. Only during the day at the other clinic to they have the person with the experience to handle hedgehogs.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Even if the vet is rude, I would give them a call anyway. This is a serious emergency and I think it's worth dealing with a jerky vet to get her care if you can't find anyplace else to take her. Even a rude vet might be able to help her.

Edit: Personally I'd try calling the breeder anyway - if she's a good breeder who loves hedgehogs, I would think she'd understand a late-night call for an emergency like this.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd call them first thing in the morning explaining she needs an apointment quickly. I guess there not much else you can do :| 

Fingers crossed for Hershey.

edit: I agree with Lilysmommy, better deal with a rude vet than a dead pet.
edit2: is New Hampire not too far from you? Maybe you could try vet there (sorry I suck at USA geography)


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

The Brewer Vet Clinic opens at 7:00am, I plan to call them exactly as the doors open. I definitely won't put his demeanor over her emergency health issues. I just hope she'll be okay for the next 8 hours until then. I gave her fresh water and food, which she's been sparsely nibbling at. I'm hoping with prayer.

EDIT: Though I'm still scared, I've sufficiently calmed down now. I really appreciate this from both of you.


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

when my hedgie had an emergency (blood was coming out of her girl part) i rushed her to the emergency vet. no exotic vet was available at the time (it was 2am) but they controlled the bleeding and gave her supportive measures until the exotic vet was able to see her in the morning.


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

the blood coming out of Mustard was no small amount either.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

kat said:


> when my hedgie had an emergency (blood was coming out of her girl part) i rushed her to the emergency vet. no exotic vet was available at the time (it was 2am) but they controlled the bleeding and gave her supportive measures until the exotic vet was able to see her in the morning.


This was what I was thinking they might be able to do too. Still though, keeping my fingers crossed and sending all of my good thoughts to Hershey. I'm glad you're a bit calmer now - that's the best thing you can do for her until a vet can help, is to try and stay calm around her. I wish any of us were able to help more, but know that you're not the only one worried about her. Please keep us updated on her.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Most good breeders offer 24/7 post-sale support. If yours falls in that category, don't exclude them as a possible resource. I know personally our stipulations on that are: 1. don't call in the middle of the night except for a real emergency; 2. don't contact us _instead of_ a vet (except if it's very minor, like an ingrown quill or something). We've called our breeder (who's also our breeding mentor) several times in the middle of the night for problems that aren't even breeding related.

I have a friend, also a breeder, who recently dealt with being informed of a problem only after the baby had died. It was a more drawn-out issue (about a week) and the owner had an appointment with a vet (not for several days after the appointment was made) - it just wasn't soon enough. The breeder would have been able to refer them to an emergency vet with hedgehog experience, which almost definitely would have saved the hedgehog's life in that situation.

A breeder is likely to have more experience and know what to do in an emergency, including being able to suggest anything you might be able to do to help the situation before you can get her to the vet in the morning.

Good luck, fingers crossed for Hershey.


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply; to add to the fun, I got locked outside of my house for an hour and a half. I've worried and stressed myself ill, so I'm going to sleep and setting my alarm for when the vet opens in the morning on the dot to get her in for an emergency visit.

I'll follow up as soon as I'm able.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck! Fingers crossed that all will be well.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Tell us how the vet visit goes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Came running to check in on this as soon as I woke up. I hope no news is good news so far...Let us know when you can!


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, Hershey and I just got back from seeing the vet. I'm thankful that he was _much_ better this time around. She was extremely huffy, but handled well with him. She's a healthy weight and externally she is fine, which was a very big relief for me.

After the x-ray, he showed it to me and explained that everything in her system looked perfectly normal except for one thing-- a small unidentifiable mass/tissue hear her digestive tract. He didn't seem to think it was an immediate lethal concern, as he didn't mention any tumors or cancerous looking tissue, merely that it was unidentifiable. He said that when they were doing the x-rays, she peed and there was blood in the urine, confirming that it was yet another UTI.

He explained further that this unidentifiable tissue in her tract wasn't interfering with anything except putting pressure on her bladder and causing urine retention; when she pees, her bladder never completely empties 100%, and that remaining urine causes UTI over time. So this will be a recurring issue for potentially her entire life, given the small mass in her stomach in years to come will not be anything lethal to her. He spoke that the next time it happens, that it will be expected and because they have in the x-rays and information now on file, all I'll need to do is let them know that she's having blood in her urine again and they will prepare the medication for pick up for me.

He seemed awkwardly calm about the small mass, but it still concerns m to an extent on what it is or why it's there. What caused it to be there, etc. I was prescribed Clavamox syringes, which I'll be giving to her twice a day by mouth like I did for her first UTI issue in the beginning of July. Though I'm relieved momentarily that she's alright, I still have a knot in my stomach that something bad lurks around the corner and I don't think I'm prepared emotionally.

But that's the follow up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm glad the vet was easier to work with this time. Hopefully he's right and the mass isn't any trouble past the bladder issue. I'm so glad she's doing fine for now! I don't really have much experience in many healthy issues, but Nancy or Kalandra might be able to weigh in with opinions on the mass and whether you should look for a second opinion. It also sounds weird to me that he wasn't concerned about it, but who knows, maybe he's right.


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

That's why I was concerned. Usually when you see something like that and catch it early, there's at least some manner of concern of whether it's life-threatening or not. He just kind of shrugged it off dismissively, so I'm not sure if I should trust his judgement, or still be worried about it. If it's causing her to have bladder issues, I would think that would be a red flag-- aside from the fact there's an 'unidentifiable mass' in her digestive tract. So, like I mentioned, I'm happy that she's okay for the time being-- but still very concerned that there's something _horrible_ lingering around the corner and we're dismissing it rather than taking action on it.

I did give her a foot bath when she came home, as she made a mess all over herself.
http://local.twitpicproxy.com/web21/img/641836549-aaa8abd581dab11c8bd892f467edb8e4.5033a270-full.jpg.
I think she's rather happy to be home after all this.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww, she's a little cutie! I definitely don't blame her for being happy to be home. I hope both of you can try to relax and get some rest today, after how stressful last night was.


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you again for helping and being supportive. It means a lot to both of us and we're really thankful for this forum! I don't know what I'd do without it. 
If anyone else has any other suggestions or ideas also, will be glad to hear them.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad she's doing alright! Woke up this morning and started checking this every hour lol

Personally, I would go back in 2-4 weeks to get another X-ray. You want to know whether or not that mass is growing. If it grows, you'd probably want them to take some samples of the mass(fluid if its fluid filled, or flesh sample) and send it off to the lab to determine if it's malignant or benign. Tumours tend to grow quickly. 

If it gets smaller, then the antibiotics are helping. And she might need a longer duration of antibiotics. 

If the mass is exactly the same might have moved, might not have, could she have eaten something she shouldn't have? Is it on the tract or in the tract?


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

The only thing that I give her for food is from the breeder directly; I buy all my food from her. I didn't want to change it when I bought her, so I send away for it and she ships it back to me. I don't feed her much for treats, since she doesn't seem very interested in anything except her dry food. I even tried mealies, but she weirdly turned her nose up at them. Such a fussy baby.

He said that it wasn't a mass inside of the tract, but in the same area and pressing against her bladder which was causing the recurring UTI from urine retention. I'm still pretty weirded out and uncomfortable. I think your suggestion is a very good one though, I'll be doing that awhile after her medication is finished. I'm afraid that dismissing it as nothing could be very dangerous and scared that ignoring it could mean that I 'could have had the chance to do something', but didn't. Maybe I'm too protective of a mommy, but she's precious to me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

> He said that when they were doing the x-rays, she peed and there was blood in the urine, confirming that it was yet another UTI.


That statement made by the vet concerns me. Seeing blood in what they pee means nothing and the only way to confirm if it is a UTI is to do a fine needle draw of the urine directly from her bladder. When they squeeze the muscles to pee, it also squeeze out any blood that might be in the uterus. The blood mixes with the urine making it look like the blood is in the urine. Drawing urine directly from the bladder shows if there is really blood or bacteria in the urine.

This being her second "UTI", would make me uneasy, especially since she has an unidentifiable mass. I too would want further follow up on it.

I'm sorry you both are going through this.


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I feel the exact same way. She was in a plastic bin when they did the x-rays and she had peed in the bin during the process in front of him. He did a Urinalysis and said there was only 'healthy, red blood cells' in the urine. As opposed to what? White blood cells? I'm definitely following up on it as soon as the medication is over. She's been through so much stress and hyperactivity because of all this. I'm not quite sure what to make of it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Umm... If there was an infection(uti) then there SHOULD be white blood cells. Wbs are present to fight infections, the fact that he only found rbcs make it more worrisome cause then she's just bleeding. When we learned to do urinalysis, WBC plus bacteria = infection. 

Might want to go back sooner rather than later and do what Nancy said, to have them draw urine directly from the bladder to make sure it really is just a uti. 

Otherwise, you will be looking into getting her spayed and have them remove the mass at the same time, if possible. I would demand they do the urine draw next time and if there is no blood there, then the blood is uterine, which means she needs to be spayed.


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

Now I feel scared and nervous again. What was the point of anti-biotics then? Did he mis-diagnose her? I just got them today and had to pay 140$ for an x-ray exam, urinalysis, and medication. Should I be calling them up again after he sent me on my way in the same day?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Keep on the antibiotics. If it really is a uti, then it'll help(just remember that he is just assuming its a uti). And like I said earlier, sometimes antibiotics can help reduce the size of masses. 

We have a golden retriever at our clinic who came in 2 weeks ago with a large and inflamed mass that was clearly bugging her. Vet put her on antibiotics to help make it less inflamed so it'd be safer to remove. Mass shrunk and is no longer inflamed and dog hasn't bothered it. So the antibiotics can help keep other infections in check. 

Just keep on top of things, drawing urine from bladder will be your next step, as well as a follow up X-ray to check on the mass. If the blood in urine continues after a few days of antibiotics I would bring her in again.


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

I will; I'm so distraught. I'll be watching her closely for the next couple of days and if nothing improves with anti-biotics (twice a day for 5 days), I'll be at their doorstep looking for a drawn urinalysis and secondary x-ray. Please keep my little girl in your prayers.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm glad to hear it's not life threatening. Nancy is right tought, without a needle extraction, there are no way to know for sure.
I'll be thinking of Hershey


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

I know this happened a long time ago but just wondering, was your Hershey ok? Please let me know, I felt so terrible reading about your situation!! If someone could let me know how she did, I'd greatly appreciate it. By the way, my hedgie is named Hershey too


----------

